# How can she be a senior already?



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

I can't believe that my baby is 7 ..... she still acts like she has jumping beans in her ..... "they" promised she would act like an "adult" dog when she hit 4 .... they were wrong. However, she is now frosted face, has more difficulty jumping in the car or on the bed, has arthritis in her back, and has developed a number of fatty tumors. SHE IS ONLY 7 ... sigh ... she can't get old. She just can't.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like your girl is in pretty great shape, the time goes by far too quickly for sure.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Time flies... I haven't seen you post in forever???? Hope you are well! Glad you still have your girl, we need photos


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Welll they say for Golden's, senior is considered between 6 and 8 years of age. So I'd cling to the 8 based on that she's still active


----------

